
9 things to know about CAR T-cell therapy - daredave
https://www.mdanderson.org/publications/cancerwise/2018/02/car-t-cell-therapy--9-things-to-know.html?invsrc=display&cmpid=BRD_CW_GEN_EMAIL_WEBMD_TRG_CC_CUS#.WyDJwtxPawM.hackernews
======
wiz21c
>>> The data is still evolving, but after 15 months, 42% of adult lymphoma
patients who received CD19 CAR T-cell therapy were still in remission.

Is it me or this means we're pretty far from having "cured" a cancer ? (even
if 42% may be super good news in contrast to what we had before, I'm no
specialist)

